# oddballfish.com



## timr (Mar 23, 2005)

www.oddballfish.com Has anyone ever bought from them? 

I got lucky over a year ago and an LFS had some celebes rainbows, but i want more. And i can never find decent blue rams.


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Live Aquaria just got in a batch of blue rams, in case you were interested.

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1084

I haven't ordered from them, but they are affiliated with Drs. Foster & Smith.


----------

